# General > Recipes >  Wellington Fudge Pudding (Castletown School)

## ks

Wellington Fudge Pudding (Castletown School)

Sponge
115g SR flour
50g caster sugar
18g cocoa
27.5g margarine
140ml milk

Melt margarine in milk over a low heat. Sift flour, sugar and cocoa into a bowl and add margarine mixture. Mix well and pour into well greased pie dish or casserole dish.

Sauce
25g caster sugar
27.5g drinking chocolate
140g boiling water

Mix the above together and stir until sugar has dissolved. Pour over sponge mixture.

Place in preheated oven 375'F/190'C for 35/40 mins or until firm to touch. The pudding seperates into a rich sponge with a chocolate sauce below.

Serves 4/5

----------


## skinnydog

Now that really sounds like my kind of pudding!!

----------


## padfoot

omg have been tryin to get that recipie for ages i used to luv it wen i went to skool there

----------

